# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [GUIDE] Le guide du petit 80.

## purEcontact

Suite au topic pour les joueurs sur le retour et vu qu'on a quelques nouveaux joueurs, je me dis que ce serai pas plus mal de faire un topic "qu'est-ce qu'on fait dans ce jeu".

Honteusement pompé du topic reddit : "So you're level 80 in Guild Wars 2: A community-led quest log for the rest of the game", j'en fais une adaptation (assez libre) pour que ceux qui s'attaquent au jeu n'aient pas a se taper 27 pages en anglais.

*Le guide du petit 80*

*Table des matières :*

1. Premiers pas
L'équipement au niveau 80Qu'est-ce que vous voulez être ?
2. Choisir votre voie :
Le généralisteLe spécialisteLe fou des désLa plus belle des princessesLe collectionneurL'explorateurL'historienLe balèzeLe commandant
3. Commencer sa quête, l'atteinte d'objectif :
S’équiper d'exotiqueS'équiper d'élevéAtteindre la légende : la quête du légendaireDevenir compétentLa quête du styleCompléter la carteDécouvrir les mini donjonsAtteindre des trésors cachés (jumping puzzle)Conquérir donjons et fractalesTerminer les méta-eventsCombattre les "vrai" world bossConquérir le monde (contre monde)Prouver votre rang (joueurs contre joueurs)Enquêter sur l'histoire (vivante).Compléter les succès et les collectionsCréer votre propre objectif


*1. Premiers pas*
*L'équipement au niveau 80*
L'équipement impacte tout ce que vous faites dans Guild Wars 2 (_hormis le sPvP_).
De ce fait, il est préférable de bien s'équiper afin de profiter au maximum du jeu, ce serai bête de vouloir compléter la carte à 100% et de mourir tout les 3 mètres.

Si vous n'avez pas d'argent, n'essayez pas d'obtenir le meilleur équipement disponible en jeu. Je reviendrais plus tard sur la façon de l'obtenir.
Commencez avec un équipement abordable qui vous tiendra en vie : un équipement vert (chef d’œuvre) complet de niveau 80 vous coûtera moins d'une pièce d'or.

Ne dépensez pas trop d'argent dans l'équipement avant de...


*Choisir une façon de jouer*
Maintenant que vous êtes niveau 80, l'équipement va vous revenir cher donc avant de dépenser de l'argent et du temps, il est de bon ton de se définir un objectif.

*Vous êtes intéressé par les donjons et les fractales :*
La meilleure idée est d'investir dans un set Berserker (Puissance, Précision, Férocité) pour maximiser vos dégâts.
Cependant, gardez à l'esprit que les donjons et fractales sont plus difficiles que le reste du contenu JcE du jeu donc si vous avez des difficultés pour survivre, n'hésitez pas à panaché votre équipement berserker avec des pièces possédant des statistiques défensives (robustesse, vitalité).

*Vous vous intéressez aux événements en monde ouvert :*
Un équipement équilibré entre dégâts et survie est conseillé.

*Vous souhaitez être un commandant en McM :*
Vous aurez besoin d'une bonne capacité de résistance pour survivre aux rencontres entre deux groupes de 50 joueurs.
L'équipement basé sur la survie (vitalité, robustesse) est vivement conseillé.
Cependant, gardez à l'esprit qu'il faut aussi tuer les adversaires, de ce fait, ne négligez pas la puissance.
Le set Soldat (Puissance, Vitalité, Robustesse) est une bonne base.

*Vous ne savez pas, peut être un peu de tout ?*
Si vous ne savez pas du tout ce que vous allez faire, rabattez vous sur du Berserker (Puissance, Précision, Férocité).
Ce set permet de tuer rapidement les ennemis donc de vous faire de l'argent rapidement lorsque vous aurez fait un choix plus défini.
Un autre choix recommandé est le set Valkyrie (Puissance, Vitalité, Férocité) qui permet d'approcher les 3 modes de jeu de manière équivalente.

*Quelques liens :*
metabattle.com recense les builds "meta".
intothemists.com recense des builds de joueurs.
GW2Wiki pour savoir comment obtenir de l'équipement.


*2. Choisir votre voie
*
Maintenant que vous avez un équipement adapté, il est temps de se fixer un objectif. Ou plusieurs objectifs. Il n'y a pas un objectif meilleur qu'un autre. Certains passent leur temps à commander des raids en monde contre monde, d'autres enchaînent les donjons pour amasser assez d'argent pour compenser leur soif de légendaires.

Jetez un œil aux différentes voies suivant pour savoir si l'une d'entre elles vous correspond.

*Le généraliste*

Le généraliste veut tout voir, tout faire, même s'il n'a pas le temps pour voir l'intégralité du contenu, ils veulent en voir le maximum dans tous les domaines.

Il vous faudra plusieurs set d'équipement pour pouvoir jouer confortablement dans tous les types de jeu, je vous recommande de suivre ces objectifs :

S’équiper d'exotiqueDevenir compétentAtteindre la légende : la quête du légendaireConquérir donjons et fractalesTerminer les méta-eventsCombattre les "vrai" world bossConquérir le monde (contre monde)Prouver votre rang (joueurs contre joueurs)

*Le spécialiste*
Quel que soit le mode de jeu, le spécialiste veut maximiser son efficacité.
Par exemple, un runner de donjons voudra compléter les donjons le plus rapidement possible ; un roamer en McM voudra survivre, s'échapper et attaquer sans prévenir.

Si vous choisissez cette voie, il va falloir maximiser votre efficacité.
Plusieurs objectifs sont à suivre :
Commencez par terminer les quêtes du généraliste*S'équiper d'élevé

*_Evidemment, vous ne compléterez que les objectifs liés à votre spécialisation_


*Le fou des dés*
C'est une forme de généraliste, le fou des dés n'arrive pas à se décider entre les différentes classes et races.
En revanche, le leveling ne le rebute pas, loin de là, il s'amuse beaucoup lors de la montée en niveau.
Chaque fois qu'il monte un personnage, il découvre quelque chose de nouveau.

Si ça vous amuse de créer des personnages et de progresser avec, alors allez-y !
Il y a beaucoup d'éléments liés au compte donc vous ne "perdrez" jamais de temps à jouer un nouveau personnage.

Il n'y a pas d'objectif à lister dans cette section, si vous vous arrêtez sur un personnage en particulier, choisissez à nouveau une voie.

Astuce : si vous voulez découvrir un maximum de chose à chaque nouveau personnage, prenez une classe d'armure, une race et un ordre différent à chaque fois. Tout a un impact sur les interactions avec les PNJ et l'histoire.
Pensez à débloquer les apparences liées aux ordres dans la garde-robe.

*La plus belle des princesses*
La plus belle des princesses souhaite sans cesse améliorer son apparence.
Quelque part, dans le monde, il y a une arme ou une armure qui lui ira parfaitement.
Il existe certaines apparences liées à certains modes de jeu (l'armure glorieuse en PvP ou l'armure luminescente en PvE).

Voici la liste des objectifs :
S’équiper d'exotiqueS'équiper d'élevéAtteindre la légende : la quête du légendaireLa quête du styleConquérir donjons et fractalesConquérir le monde (contre monde)Prouver votre rang (joueurs contre joueurs)Compléter les succès et les collections

*Le collectionneur* 
Le collectionneur vit pour ce petit moment où la barre de progression passe de 99% à 100%, quand toutes les cases sont cochés, quand il a tout amassé.
Le collectionneur adore avoir sa banque pleine d'objets brillants.
Si possible, avoir tous les objets brillants.

Si vous êtes collectionneur, alors vous avez du pain sur la planche :
Compléter tous les objectifs. Bonne chance !Vous vous attarderez surement sur la complétion des succès et des collections.

*L'explorateur*
L'explorateur adore... explorer !
Aller en haut de cette montagne, découvrir un passage caché derrière la cascade, connaître l'histoire de chaque lieu.
Pour éviter de se retrouver en mauvaise posture, il convient de s'équiper avant de partir à l'aventure.

Une petite liste des objectifs :
S’équiper d'exotiqueCompléter la carteDécouvrir les mini donjonsAtteindre des trésors cachés (jumping puzzle)Terminer les méta-events (& world boss)Enquêter sur l'histoire (vivante).

*L'historien*
L'historien souhaite connaitre tout de l'histoire de Guild Wars 2.
Tout ce qui le motive, c'est de connaitre l'anecdote derrière chaque recoin, la vie de chaque personnage et les rouages du monde.

Ses objectifs :
S’équiper d'exotiqueCompléter la carteDécouvrir les mini donjonsConquérir donjons et fractalesTerminer les méta-events (& worldboss)Enquêter sur l'histoire (vivante).

*Le balèze*
Le balèze aime cette sensation d'accomplissement après avoir tué ce boss qu'il a affronté dans la douleur pendant 3 heures.

Sa liste des courses :
S’équiper d'exotiqueS'équiper d'élevéDevenir compétentAtteindre des trésors cachés (jumping puzzle)Conquérir donjons et fractalesTerminer les méta-eventsCombattre les "vrai" world bossConquérir le monde (contre monde)Prouver votre rang (joueurs contre joueurs)


*Le commandant*
Le commandant veut prendre la tête d'une armée.
Il va devoir gérer ses compétences ainsi que la synergie avec ses alliés.
Pour mener tout ce beau monde à la victoire, il va devoir s'équiper et maîtriser les combats. Tout les combats.

Pour se faire, il va devoir :
S’équiper d'exotiqueDevenir compétentTerminer les méta-eventsCombattre les "vrai" world bossConquérir le monde (contre monde)Prouver votre rang (joueurs contre joueurs)

_Optionnel :_
S'équiper d'élevéAtteindre la légende : la quête du légendaire

*3. Commencer sa quête, l'atteinte d'objectif.*

Dans "choisir sa voie" au-dessus, je vous ai donné un aperçu des catégories des joueurs ainsi que de leurs objectifs.
Cependant, ne vous braquez pas sur les objectifs liés à votre voie : si quelque chose vous plaît, faites le. 
Les objectifs ne sont pas classés dans un ordre particulier (_prévoyez de faire l'équipement exotique avant l'élevé tout de même_).

*S'équiper d'exotique*
_Vous aurez besoin d'équipement exotique pour jouer "confortablement"._
Ce sera beaucoup plus amusant d'atteindre vos objectifs en ayant un équipement adéquat.
Ne vous attendez pas à voir un guide pas à pas pour vous équiper, il ne s'agit que d'objectifs à court terme.

*Journal de quêtes :*
Choisissez votre buildRécupérez un ensemble exotique de niveau 80Récupérez des colifichets exotiques de niveau 80 (amulette, anneaux, bijoux)Récupérez chacune des armes que vous pouvez équiper en exotique de niveau 80Équipez toutes vos armes de cachet(s) exotique de niveau 80Équipez votre armure de runes exotique de niveau 80

*Astuces :*

*Choisissez votre build en fonction de votre façon de jouer*
Metabattle donne accès à des builds dit "méta", c'est-à-dire optimisé pour le type de jeu qui vous intéresse.
Rien ne vous empêche de modifier les traits et les compétences en fonction de votre façon de jouer.

*Il existe différentes façons de récupérer de l'équipement.*
Récupérez de l'équipement de la façon dont vous souhaitez mais lorsque vous l'achetez à l’hôtel des ventes prenez en compte le prix des runes et cachets.
OrKarmaArtisanatToken de donjonsRecommandations de guildeToken Monde contre MondeParcours de récompenseAléatoire

_1. Or_Acheter de l'équipement avec de l'or est une bonne option si vous souhaitez jouer comme vous l'entendez.
Toutes les activités de Guild Wars 2 vous rapporte de l'argent.

_2. Karma_Le karma est intéressant pour certaines statistiques mais tous les set ne sont pas disponible en karma.
Pour récupérer cet équipement, vous devrez purifier les temples d'Orr et parler aux vendeurs.
Chaque temple a une statistique, le wiki référence ces ensembles d'armures.

_3. Artisanat_Il faut évidemment monter l'artisanat aux alentours du niveau 400 pour obtenir de l'équipement exotique.
Si vous n'avez pas tout vendu, vous devriez avoir quelques matériaux pour vous faire des pièces d'équipements.
Cela revient parfois moins cher que de l'acheter à l'hôtel des ventes.
Note : GW2crafts.net permet d'optimiser la montée en niveau de l'artisanat.

_4. Token de donjon_Si vous venez d'un autre MMORPG, c'est ce qui vous parlera le plus.
Chaque donjon en mode exploration vous rapporte des tokens (jetons) de donjon qui vous permettent d'acheter aux vendeurs de l'arche du lion de l'équipement exotique.
Chaque donjon dispose de 3 sets différents, référencé dans le wiki.
Cependant, pour parcourir les donjons facilement, il est préférable d'avoir de l'équipement exotique.

_5. Recommandations de guilde_Les recommandations de guilde s'obtiennent pendant les missions de guilde et permettent d'acheter de l'équipement.
Avant de vous ruer sur de l'équipement offert via ces recommandations, dites vous que vous êtes limités en recommandations chaque semaine et que certains objets ne s'obtiennent que par le biais de ces recommandations.
Il est, par exemple, préférable d'obtenir ses armes exotiques berserker par un autre biais que celui des recommandations.
A vous de voir.

_6. Token de Monde contre Monde_Le McM permet de récupérer des jetons échangeables contre de l'équipement exotique.
Cependant, il faut faire attention car les runes et cachets utilisés dans cet équipement ne sont pas récupérables sans un extracteur (qui coûte souvent plus cher que la rune / le cachet à extraire).
Vous ne pouvez pas non plus utiliser cet équipement dans la forge mystique.

_7. Parcours de récompense_Une fois que vous avez fait le mode histoire d'un donjon, le parcours de récompense associé est débloqué en mode Joueurs contre Joueurs.
En sélectionnant ces parcours, vous obtiendrez des boîtes d'armes et d'armures ainsi que des tokens liés aux donjons.
Il s'agit d'une très bonne alternative aux tokens de donjon.

_8. Aléatoire_Je le mets histoire d'être exhaustif mais ne comptez pas là dessus pour vous équiper.
Si vous mettez 4 jaunes à la forge mystique, vous avez une chance d'obtenir un exotique.
Mais en étant réaliste : l'exotique que vous obtenez correspond rarement à ce que vous cherchez (mauvaise stat, niveau 78, etc...).
De même pour l'obtention via complétion de zone ou le loot sur les monstres.
Bref, vendez ce que vous obtenez, récupérez de l'or puis reportez vous au 1.

*Si votre équipement n'avez pas de runes ou de cachets, pensez à vous en équiper !* 
Il se peut également que l'équipement que vous avez possède des runes / cachets non adaptés, vous pouvez les remplacer mais vous ne pourrez pas récupérer les anciens sans extracteur (objet du cash shop).



*S'équiper d'élevé*
_L'équipement élevé est nécessaire pour les fractales à partir du niveau 20 car elles nécessitent de la résistance à l'agonie._
Si vous souhaitez obtenir les meilleurs stats sur votre personnage, vous devrez passer par le palier au dessus de l'exotique : l'élevé.
Les stats sont vraiment légèrement au dessus de celles proposés par l'exotique (vous gagnerez dans les 3% en dégâts).
Cependant, si vous voulez le meilleur du meilleur, voici votre journal de quêtes !

*Journal de quêtes :*
Achetez vos accessoires / anneaux / collier élevésForgez une arme élevéeForgez l'ensemble des armes élevé pour votre classeCréez un heaume élevéCréez des épaulières élevéesCréez une pièce de torse élevéeCréez des jambières élevéesCréez des bottes élevéesCréez une pièce de dos élevée.

*Astuces :*

*Réfléchissez bien à votre build avant de vous lancer dans la création d'une armure élevée.*
Il s'agit d'armures coûteuses aussi bien en terme d'or que de temps.
Ce serait très bête de créer une armure / arme liée au compte qui ne vous sert finalement pas.

*Certains matériaux sont soumis à une contrainte temporelle.*
Peu importe si vous jouez beaucoup ou très peu, tout le monde est soumis à la même contrainte : le timer lié à certains composants se relance en même temps que les objectifs journaliers.
Partant de ce constat, même si vous avez terminé votre armure ou que l'élevé ne vous intéresse, je ne peux que trop vous conseiller de créer tous les jours vos composants.
Il faut savoir que les recettes sont aussi liés à une contrainte temporelle (à cause des lauriers).
Bref, si vous souhaitez avoir de l'équipement élevé, commencez à accumuler des ressources le plus tôt possible.

*Achetez vos bijoux élevés*(c'est la partie facile). (_Par TatsuKan_)
_Comment ?_
Le marchand de lauriers PVE.
Vous récupérez des lauriers en vous connectant tous les jours.
Le marchand de lauriers PVE vends des bijoux élevés (Amulettes, Anneaux, Accessoires)
Le marchand de lauriers McM.
Il est possible de récupérer des anneaux élevés dans les coffres de récompense de niveau Monde contre Monde (au delà du niveau 5).
Le marchand de lauriers McM vends des bijoux élevés (Amulettes, Anneaux, Accessoires)
Fractales
Les fractales offrent un token spécifique à la fin de chaque série nommé relique immaculée.
Contre 10 de ces tokens, vous pouvez récupérer un anneau.
Vous pouvez aussi récupérer aléatoirement des anneaux dans les fractales lors de la fin de la série de 4 fractales.
Le vendeur ACH-4373 ne vend que des anneaux élevées.
Le marchand de guilde.
Les recommandations de guilde servent à acheter uniquement des accessoires élevés.

Recommandations : 
Compte tenu des monnaies utilisées en fonction du vendeur, certaines méthodes sont plus intéressantes que d'autres. Certains vendeur réclamant 50 boules d'ectoplasme pour un bijou...
Amulette
- Préférer l'achat en McM : 20 Lauriers + 250 tokens McM
Anneaux
- Préférer l'achat en token de fractale : 10 reliques immaculées
Accessoires
- Préférer l'achat en recommandation de guilde : 12 recommandations + 5po

*Créez le reste de votre équipement.*
_Comment ?
_
L'artisanat
A partir du niveau 450 en artisanat, vous pouvez préparer la création des pièces d'armure élevé (_en craftant tous les jours les composants ayant une contrainte temporelle journalière_).
Il vous faudra plusieurs composants :

- Des composants sous contrainte temporelle.
J'en ai parlé plus haut, vous pouvez toujours les acheter à l’hôtel des ventes si vous en avez les moyens.

- Des minerais de dragonite, des tas de poussière de sang et des fragments empyréens
Ne vous inquiétez pas pour ça, la majorité des activités en jeu rapporte ces composants.

- Des matériaux de base. Pas seulement du T6 mais tous les matériaux.

- Le wiki français répertorie les matériaux nécessaires par ensemble.
Les drops.
Vous pouvez récupérer des boîtes d'arme et d'armure élevée sur les world boss, en pvp ou dans les fractales.
C'est rare et il vous faudra beaucoup, beaucoup de temps avant de réunir un set complet d'armure avec les statistiques qui vous intéresse.


*Atteindre la légende : la quête du légendaire*
L'arme légendaire est un symbole dans Guild Wars 2.
Ce sont les armes qui lancent des arc-en-ciel ou qui créent des fleurs sur votre passage.
Elles représentent un investissement majeur en or et en temps mais elles sont et resteront les armes possédants les meilleures statistiques du jeu.
Ces armes s'obtiennent en combinant des "dons" avec un précurseur dans la forge mystique.

*Journal de quêtes :*
Choisissez sa légendaire (skin visible sur le wiki)Créez le don de maîtriseCréez le don de fortuneCréez le don lié à votre armeRécupérez le précurseurForgez votre légendaire à la forge mystique

*Astuces :*
Gw2legends recense les composants nécessaires à la création de chaque légendaire.Si vous êtes incroyablement riche, vous pouvez l'acheter à l'hôtel des ventes.
Si vous ne l'êtes pas, vous pouvez toujours prendre conscience de sa valeur en jetant un coup d’œil.Les précurseurs peuvent être achetés. Vu le taux de drop, c'est peut être pas une mauvaise idée.Les précurseurs pourront être obtenus via des collections dans la prochaine extension (HoT), si vous n'êtes pas pressés, ça vaut le coup d'attendre un peu.


*Devenir compétent*
Très certainement l'un des premiers objectifs que vous aurez envie d'atteindre car il permet d'accéder à toutes les possibilités offertes par votre classe.
La récupération d'aptitudes et de compétences se fait à travers la complétion de certains event dans le monde.
Vous pouvez toujours payer 30po et dans les 300 points de compétences si le cœur vous en dit mais avec un peu de rigueur, le déblocage des aptitudes se fait sans dépenser une pièce d'or.
Notez que l'acquisition des aptitudes sera revue pour l'extension HoT.

*Journal de quêtes :*
Débloquez tous les traits pour votre buildDébloquez tous les traits "expert"Débloquez tous les traits "maître"Débloquez tous les traits "grand maître"Débloquez toutes les compétences pour votre buildDébloquez toutes les compétences Tier 1Débloquez toutes les compétences Tier 2Débloquez toutes les compétences Tier 3Débloquez toutes les compétences Elite 1Débloquez toutes les compétences Elite 2Débloquez toutes les compétences de soin

*Astuces :*

*Aptitudes :*
Prenez le temps de réfléchir à votre style de combat.Jetez un œil à votre page d'aptitudes.Compléter l'activité associée à l'aptitude qui vous intéresse.Répétez.

*Compétences :*
Prenez le temps de réfléchir à votre style de combat.Achetez les compétences avec les points que vous possédez.Complétez les défis de compétences dans le monde. Chaque niveau au dessus du 80 vous débloque un point.Recommencez.


*La quête du style*
L'une des forces de Guild Wars 2, c'est son art de poser.
Soyons honnête, à un moment ou à un autre, vous vous poserez afk dans une capitale, à la vue de tous.
Il y a des centaines d'apparences à débloquer.

*Journal de quêtes:*
Débloquez au moins l'apparence d'un set de donjonDébloquez au moins l'apparence d'un set élevéDébloquez au moins une tenueDébloquez au moins un set d'équipement lié aux événements récurrents (hivernel)Débloquez au moins une apparence légendaireDébloquez au moins l'apparence d'un set racialDébloquez au moins l'apparence d'un set lié à un ordreDébloquez au moins l'apparence d'un set obtenu en karma

*Astuces :*

*Commencez par les apparences qui vous intéressent*.
Via le troisième onglet de votre banque (à gauche), vous accéderez à toutes les apparences disponibles (parfois à venir) du jeu.
Même si vous les posséderez très certainement toutes à terme, il est quand même plus intéressant de commencer par les apparences que vous voulez dans l'immédiat.

*Quelques conseils :*
 Il y a beaucoup d'apparences sympas dans la boutique aux gemmes. 
Gardez en tête que vous n'avez pas besoin de sortir la carte bancaire pour les obtenir, vous pouvez échanger de l'or contre des gemmes.
Faire des donjons tous les jours peut être un bon moyen de débloquer peu à peu toutes apparences liées. 
Cela vous permet également de vous faire de l'or que vous pourrez utiliser pour acheter d'autres apparences.
Vous récupérerez également un titre.
L'armure culturelle permet de débloquer rapidement des apparences.
Notez que les premiers paliers sont abordables mais que le dernier est extrêmement onéreux.
Cependant, gardez en mémoire que vous pouvez revendre une pièce d'armure au pnj pour 10% de son prix une fois que vous avez lié l'apparence à votre compte.
L'ordre que vous rejoignez pendant votre histoire personnelle vend des apparences uniques.
Si vous créez des rerolls, vous pourrez récupérer les apparences liées à chaque ordre puis les utiliser quel que soit votre personnage.
L'artisanat permet également d'obtenir des apparences uniques.La forge mystique permet d'obtenir des apparences uniques.Certaines apparences s'obtiennent uniquement via le drop (ou en achat à l'hôtel des ventes).Gw2style permet de donner des idées.


*Compléter la carte*
C'est surement un objectif que vous avez entamé sans vous en rendre compte.
Chaque cœur, panorama, point d'intérêt que vous avez complété vous a rapproché de l'objectif final : compléter la carte à 100%.
Vous verrez l'état d'avancement lié à la zone dans laquelle vous êtes en haut à gauche lorsque votre carte est ouverte.


*Journal de quêtes:*
Atteignez 50% de complétionAtteignez 75% de complétionAtteignez 100% de complétionVisitez tous les panoramas, point d'intérêts et terminer les points de compétences de la crique de sud soleilVisitez tous les panoramas, point d'intérêts et terminer les points de compétences du col arideVisitez tous les panoramas, point d'intérêts et terminer les points de compétences des contrées sauvages d'argent

*Astuces :*

*Compléter la carte est simple mais peut être fastidieux.*
Ne vous lancez pas dans le 100% en enchaînant toutes les zones d'affiler.
Préférez un rythme de croisière, une zone par semaine par exemple.
Vous éviterez l'overdose.

*Terminer les cœurs lorsqu'il y a un event aux alentours.* 
Les événements dynamiques font assez souvent avancer très rapidement les cœurs situés aux alentours.

*Survolez le nom d'une zone avec votre pointeur.*
Cette astuce vous permet de connaître votre avancement d'une zone sans avoir à vous téléporter sur place.

*Parlez aux pnj liés aux cœurs.*
La plupart du temps, l'objectif est très clair : tuer des monstres ou ramasser des objets.
Cependant, certains cœurs vous demandent de terminer des objectifs spécifiques : capturer des monstres dans des cages, utiliser l'arme fournie, etc...
Plutôt que de tourner en rond à se demander ce qu'il faut faire, parlez aux pnj.

*Prenez le temps d'admirer le jeu.*
Se poser à un endroit et regarder le monde permet de "respirer" dans la complétion de la carte.
Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, la complétion de la carte est quelque chose de simple et ça entraîne une certaine monotonie.
Prendre 2 minutes pour regarder le monde évoluer permet de casser le rythme.

*Ne vous forcez jamais.*
Vous n'avez pas envie de terminer la carte en cours ?
Très bien, ne le faites pas.
Si vous commencez à vouloir absolument finir une carte alors que vous ne trouvez pas ça plaisant, vous finirez par laisser tomber avant d'atteindre votre but.

*Certaines cartes ne comptent pas pour le 100% exploration.*
La crique de sud-soleil, le col aride et les contrées sauvages d'argent ne comptent pas pour obtenir les récompenses liées à la complétion de la carte.
Ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas y faire un tour !

*Lorsque vous aurez obtenu les 100% d'exploration, vous n'aurez pas tout vu.*
Les mini-donjons, les jumping puzzles, les coins secrets... Il y a beaucoup d'endroits qui ne sont pas nécessaires à la complétion de la carte.
Après avoir terminé, vous pouvez toujours continuer !


*Découvrir les mini donjons*
Les mini-donjons ne sont pas référencés sur la carte.
Des succès d'exploration y sont liés mais ne vous attendez pas à trouver un gros coffre à la fin.
Vous y trouverez surtout des éléments liés à l'histoire de Guild Wars 2 et des défis à surmonter.

*Journal de quêtes:*
Découvrez au moins un mini-donjon sans consulter le wikiComplétez le tombeau de la flammeComplétez les succès liés à l'exploration des mini-donjons.

*Astuces :*

Faites un tour sur le wikiIl est recommandé de commencer par la tombe du temple de la flamme.La quasi-totalité des mini donjons ont un succès lié.


*Atteindre des trésors cachés (jumping puzzle)*
A travers le monde Guild Wars 2 sont disséminés des trésors.
La plupart du temps, on commence par sauter sur une plateforme, emprunter un portail ou se faufiler entre 2 rochers.
On se retrouve ensuite dans une sorte de labyrinthe où il faut réfléchir -parfois très vite- à chaque saut.
Si vous aimiez sauter partout dans les mario3D, les jumping puzzles vous plairont.

*Journal de quêtes:*
Trouvez au moins un jumping puzzle sans consulter le wikiTerminez au moins un jumping puzzle sans consulter le wikiTerminez au moins un jumping puzzle sans l'aide d'un portail d'envouteurTerminez le jumping puzzle étherlameObtenez le succès des lunettes de plongée dans le jumping puzzle étherlameTerminez le jumping puzzle du Sanctum obsidienTerminez le jumping puzzle des contrées sauvages d'argentTrouvez les 3 jumping puzzle de L'arche du lionTrouvez le jumping puzzle dans les territoires frontaliers (McM)Terminez tous les succès liés aux jumping puzzleTerminez tous les succès liés aux lunettes de plongée.

*Astuces :*

*Ouvrez les yeux.*
Les jumping puzzle ne sont pas indiqués sur la carte.
Si vous êtes au bord d'un gouffre, regardez s'il n'y a pas une plateforme en contrebas.
Un rocher a une forme bizarre ? Il y a surement une raison.
Consultez le wiki pour avoir l'emplacement des jumpings puzzle (français / anglais)

*Prenez le temps de réfléchir.*
Certains jumping puzzle ont une contrainte de temps mais ce n'est clairement pas la majorité.
Prendre un petit personnage permet d'avoir plus de recul sur la situation car il n'y a pas de vue à la première personne.
Tous les jumping puzzle ne fonctionnent pas de la même manière : certains se basent sur des énigmes, d'autres sur des clés à utiliser et d'autres encore uniquement sur des sauts.
Il y a parfois une suite après le coffre : des lunettes de plongée à utiliser ou même un autre jumping puzzle !

*Note sur les dégâts de chute.*
Peu importe votre nombre de points de vie, les dégâts de chute se basent sur un pourcentage de votre vie.
Pensez à prendre l'aptitude liée aux dégâts de chutes.
Si vous ne l'avez pas débloqué, prenez 4 runes supérieures des neiges.
A défaut d'être aussi efficaces que le trait, elles vous sauveront surement la vie.


*Conquérir donjons et fractales*
Les donjons sont des instances créées pour un groupe de 5 joueurs.
Les chemins sont linéaires et proposent des défis plus ou moins compliqués du premier monstre au dernier boss.
Chaque donjon dispose d'un mode histoire qu'il convient de faire pour débloquer le mode exploration.

Les fractales des brumes fonctionnent sur un concept identique aux donjons mais disposent de mécaniques différentes.
Une "exploration" consiste à enchaîner 4 fractales choisies plus ou moins aléatoirement par le jeu.
Une mécanique d'agonie y est liée dès le niveau 10 puis se complexifie à partir du niveau 31.

*Journal de quêtes:*
Complétez le mode histoire de chaque donjonComplétez les chemins des catacombes d'ascalon en mode explorationComplétez les chemins du manoir de caudecus en mode explorationComplétez les chemins de la tonnelle du crépuscule en mode explorationComplétez les chemins de l'étreinte des lamentations en mode explorationComplétez les chemins de la citadelle de la flamme en mode explorationComplétez les chemins de l'honneur des vagues en mode explorationComplétez les chemins du creuset de l'éternité en mode explorationComplétez les chemins de la cité en ruine d'arah en mode explorationDébloquez le titre de "Maître du donjon"Terminez au moins trois fractalesTuez un boss de fractalesAtteignez le niveau de fractale 10Équipez votre première infusion de résistance à l'agonieAtteignez le niveau de fractale 30Complétez une fractale sous instabilitéAtteignez le niveau de fractale 50

*Astuces :*

*De nombreux guides sont disponibles (souvent en anglais) sur internet.*
Comme pour les modes orientés joueurs contre joueurs (JcJ structuré / Monde contre Monde), vous devrez faire et refaire les donjons pour arriver à les maîtriser.
Ne vous attendez pas à tout faire parfaitement dès le début : chaque rencontre en donjon -du moindre monstre au boss- a une stratégie particulière.


*Terminer les méta-events*
Il existe 2 types d'event, ceux qui ont un flingue et ceux qui creusent les événements "simples" et les "méta-events".
Les méta-events sont une succession de quêtes dynamiques qui vous permettent d'accéder à un world boss ou qui vous permettent d'en apprendre plus sur l'histoire.

*Journal de quêtes:*
Terminez le pré-event du Béhémoth des ombresTerminez le pré-event du DestructeurTerminez le pré-event de JormagTerminez le pré-event de l'ouverture de la cité en ruine d'arahTerminez l'event lié au site de crash dans le Col Aride Tier 3Terminez l'event lié au site de crash dans le Col Aride Tier 4Tuez au moins un champion lors de la brèche dans les contrées sauvages d'argentTuez au moins un champion rageliane durant l'event final des contrées sauvages d'argent

*Astuces :*

Certains meta-event sont sur des timers, d'autres sont déclenchés par ce qui se passe sur la carte. 
Le timer de that_shaman vous permet de savoir quand vont se déclencher les prochains meta-event liés aux world boss.


*Combattre les "vrai" world boss*
Les "vrai" world boss, les "uber" world boss, appelez ça comme vous voudrez : il s'agit des world boss qui demandent une coordination soit pour faire apparaître le boss, soit pour le tuer.
Dans le journal de quêtes, ils sont classés par difficulté croissante.

*Journal de quêtes:*
Venez à bout de la Reine KarkaVenez à bout de chacun des champions de la BrècheVenez à bout de chacun des champions RagelianeVenez à bout de Tequatl le sans-soleilVenez à bout de la Grande guivre de la jungle (Triple Trouble)

*Astuces :*

*Ces boss ne peuvent pas être soloter ou tuer "par accident".* 
La coordination est essentielle : lisez le canal carte, suivez le commandant et si possible, rejoignez un canal vocal pour écouter les directives pendant le combat.
Des guildes comme EvE ou NiP qui font parties de GW2community sont ouvertes et permettent aux joueurs d'affronter ces world boss dans de bonnes conditions.
Gardez toujours en tête que vous pouvez être la cause d'un échec si vous ne suivez pas les directives.

*Renseignez-vous sur les stratégies avant de vous rendre sur place.*
Comme pour les donjons, les guides sont souvent en anglais.
GW2Community propose des guides.


*Conquérir le monde (contre monde)*
Le monde contre monde (McM, RvR, WvW) représente un mode de jeu où les joueurs s'affrontent en fonction de leur serveur d'affiliation.
Que ce soit des petites escarmouches pour les camps de ravitaillements aux grandes batailles pour le contrôle des forts, tout prend des proportions épiques : vous avez votre serveur sur les épaules.

Ce mode de jeu possède une progression qui lui est liée : l'expérience de monde (WXP).
Cette expérience vous permet de débloquer des aptitudes améliorants vos capacités aux combats.
Comme pour l'équipement exotique, il ne s'agit pas d'un guide mais d'un fil rouge vous permettant de bien démarrer.

*Journal de quêtes:*
Parlez à l'instructeur dans la zone de départ du monde contre mondeCapturez un fort dans les champs de bataille éternelCapturez un fort dans les territoires frontaliersCapturez un fort dans la lisière des brumesObtenez le rang 10Obtenez le rang 50Obtenez le rang 150Complétez une spécialisation (WXP)Complétez l'exploration de toutes les cartes en Monde contre MondeGagnez un match en Monde contre Monde(_optionnel_)Procurez vous un tome de commandant et apprenez à mener une armée

*Astuces :*
Il faudrait un guide dans le guide pour couvrir le McM.
Vous pouvez trouver des informations sur le reddit (anglais).
Je ne peux que trop vous conseiller de vous rapprocher des guildes orientées McM sur votre serveur.
Chaque guilde créée une synergie entre ses membres et  possède un fonctionnement propre lors des batailles.


*Prouver votre rang (joueurs contre joueurs)*
L'une des grandes forces de Guild Wars 2 réside dans son mode Joueurs contre Joueurs totalement équilibré d'un point de vu de l'équipement : votre adversaire n'a pas accès à du meilleur équipement que vous.

Chaque classe -quelque soit son build- possède au moins un Némésis.
Vous verrez peut être des joueurs râler parce qu'une classe est imbattable (tandis que celle qu'ils jouent est en dessous de tout) mais ce n'est pas vrai : certaines classes /builds sont plus puissantes que d'autres mais elles ont toujours une faiblesse.

*Journal de quêtes:*
Terminez le tutoriel dans le cœur des brumesChauffez vous lors d'une partie en entraînementEntraînez vous lors d'une partie non classéeTerminez un parcours de récompenseTerminez tous les parcours de récompenseCapturez une orbe dans l'Observatoire des espritsObtenez un triple kill dans Marteau Céleste à l'aide du marteauCapturez Tranquillité dans le Temple de la tempête silencieuseCréez une équipe avec des amis ou des membres de la guildeRemportez un match en partie classéeMontez en rang dans le classement JcJ

*Astuces :*

*Le JcJ structuré est difficile pour un non-initié.*
Si vous avez des difficultés dans le monde ouvert, vous en aurez encore plus dans les modes joueurs contre joueurs mais ne vous découragez pas !
Au même titre qu'on apprend des automatismes dans les donjons, vous en apprendrez en joueurs contre joueurs.

*Il y a une très grosse marge de progression.*
Les mécaniques de combat sont simples mais pas simplistes.
Vous découvrirez le potentiel de votre classe au fur et à mesure que vous jouez en JcJ.
Ne partez du principe que sous prétexte que vous êtes bon dans un autre mode comportant des défis (McM, JcE) ou sur un autre MMORPG en JcJ, vous le serez dans le JcJ de Guild wars 2.
Restez humble.

*Ne vous énervez pas.*
C'est un mode de jeu ouvert, au même titre que le JcE ou le McM.
Vous y rencontrerez des nouveaux joueurs comme des vétérans.
Certains joueurs passent leur temps à hurler sur leurs coéquipiers pour une raison X ou Y.
Ne devenez pas comme eux, ignorez les.
Ne vous mettez pas non plus une pression supplémentaire sous prétexte qu'un joueur que vous ne connaissez ni d'eve ni d'adam vous dit que vous êtes mauvais (ou vous insulte).
Bref, restez calme, ça vous permettra de prendre les bonnes décisions lors des rencontres.
Gardez en tête que c'est un jeu.

*Formez une équipe*
Quelque soit votre but, essayez de trouver des joueurs qui ont le même que le vôtre.
Des joueurs se battent pour la gloire, pour voir leur pseudo figurer sur le panneau du classement mondial.
D'autres souhaitent débloquer des apparences d'armes / d'armures ou des coups de grâce liés au JcJ.
D'autres encore viennent juste une fois de temps en temps, pour s'amuser.
Peu importe la façon dont vous appréhendez le JcJ, vous trouverez toujours des personnes pour jouer dans le même état d'esprit que vous.


*Enquêter sur l'histoire (vivante)*
L'histoire de Guild Wars 2 est extrêmement riche et elle est modifiée à chaque fois que le monde change.
Arenanet met en avant l'histoire de la Tyrie, le studio fait des mises à jour régulières et nous auront bientôt une extension apportant beaucoup de nouveaux éléments historiques.

Ce n'est plus un secret, un dragon se réveil dans HoT mais si vous voulez savoir comment on en est arrivé là, vous devrez suivre l'histoire de votre personnage.

*Journal de quêtes:*
Terminez votre histoire personnelleDébloquez chaque épisode de la saison 2Terminez la saison 2Terminez tous les succès de l'épisode 1 de la saison 2Terminez tous les succès de l'épisode 2 de la saison 2Terminez tous les succès de l'épisode 3 de la saison 2Terminez tous les succès de l'épisode 4 de la saison 2Terminez tous les succès de l'épisode 5 de la saison 2Terminez tous les succès de l'épisode 6 de la saison 2Terminez tous les succès de l'épisode 7 de la saison 2Terminez tous les succès de l'épisode 8 de la saison 2

*Astuces :*

*Peu importe le but, c'est le voyage qui compte.*
Prenez votre temps.
Les pnj vous apportent des informations sur le monde qui vous entoure, la majorité d'entre eux vous explique ce qui s'est passé mais certains vous informent de ce qui va se passer.
Un pnj a été implanté en décembre 2013 pour parler des événements qui se sont passés en juillet 2014.
Bref, retenez tous les petits détails, ils serviront peut être un jour.


*Compléter les succès et collections*
Si il vous faut sans cesse un but pour avancer dans le jeu, complétez les succès et les collections.
Il y a des centaines de choses à faire dans le jeu qui sont liés aux succès et le gros avantage, c'est que vous n'avez pas besoin de suivre un fil rouge : ouvrez votre panneau de succès et parcourez le.
Faites ce qui vous plaît.

*Journal de quêtes:*
Ouvrez votre panneau de succèsLisez

*Astuces :*
Toutes les quêtes dans ce guide vous donnent des points de succèsFaites votre quotidienne (en haut à droite de l'écran) tous les jours pour faire grimper le compteur.Certains succès sont répétables comme celui lié au recyclageVous devriez tester vos armes sur les lapins, il parait que ça fait des gros dégâts (et que ça débloque un succès)


*Créer votre propre objectif*
Vous pensez avoir tout fait ?
Il y a toujours quelque chose à faire !

*Journal de quêtes:*
Terminez un donjon en étant seulTerminez un donjon sans armureMontez du niveau 1 à 80 sans mourirMontez un personnage de chaque classeFaites un Cosplay de Ronald McDonald et envoyez des frites aux passants

*Astuces :*

*Soyez créatif.
N'oubliez jamais de vous amuser.*

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Super topic pure.




> *2. Choisir votre voie*
> 
> *Le collectionneur* 
> Le collectionneur adore avoir sa banque pleine d'objets brillants.
> Si possible, avoir tout les objets brillants.


AKA le syndrome skritt.


Pour la partie concernant les crafts, j'aurais ajouté le lien vers le très bon site automatisé : 
http://www.gw2crafts.net/fr/index.html


Et une petite coquille, à mon avis :



> *Créez le reste de votre équipement.*
> _Comment ?
> _
> L'artisanat
> A partir du niveau 450 en artisanat, vous pouvez créer des pièces d'armure élevé.


A partir du niveau 450, on peut commencer à crafter des composants élevés, et au niveau 500, il est possible de crafter armes et armures élevées.

----------


## purEcontact

Je viens d'éditer.
J'ai rajouté le lien vers gw2craft et j'ai précisé pour l'artisanat.
J'avais en tête la préparation du craft (en gros, craquer les CD timegate), j'ai précisé, je pense que ça ira.
Je te remercie de faire un retour (ça prouve qu'il y en a au moins un qui aura lu le pavé  ::lol:: ).

----------


## Tynril

Holy shit Pure, c'est excellent. Ce taf de malade. \o/

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Pour GW2craft, je l'aurais plutôt mis dans la catégorie "3. Artisanat".


Je pense avoir repérer une autre boulette qui risque d'engendrer de la confusion chez le lecteur.




> *Achetez vos accessoires élevés*(c'est la partie facile).
> _Comment ?_
> Le marchand de lauriers.
> Vous récupérez des lauriers en vous connectant tout les jours.
> Le marchand de lauriers vends des accessoires élevésLe marchand des tokens McM.
> Il est possible de récupérer des accessoires élevés en Monde contre Monde.Fractales
> Les fractales offrent un token spécifique à la fin de chaque série.
> Contre 10 de ces tokens, vous pouvez récupérer un anneau.
> Vous pouvez aussi récupérer aléatoirement des accessoires dans les fractales (toujours en fin de série)Le marchand de guilde.
> Les recommandations de guilde servent également à acheter des accessoires élevés.


Tu devrais parler de bijoux élevées. Puisque les accessoires sont une catégorie, au même titre que les anneaux et les amulettes.

*Je te propose donc la précision suivante :*  (Non mis en quote pour que tu puisse récupérer facilement le code et le dupliquer directement dans ton post)

*Achetez vos bijoux élevés*(c'est la partie facile).
_Comment ?_
Le marchand de lauriers PVE.
Vous récupérez des lauriers en vous connectant tout les jours.
Le marchand de lauriers PVE vends des bijoux élevés (Amulettes, Anneaux, Accessoires)Le marchand de lauriers McM.
Il est possible de récupérer des anneaux élevés en dans les coffres de récompense de niveau Monde contre Monde (au delà du niveau 5).
Le marchand de lauriers McM vends des bijoux élevés (Amulettes, Anneaux, Accessoires)Fractales
Les fractales offrent un token spécifique à la fin de chaque série nommé relique immaculée.
Contre 10 de ces tokens, vous pouvez récupérer un anneau.
Vous pouvez aussi récupérer aléatoirement des anneaux dans les fractales lors de la fin de la série de 4 fractales.
Le vendeur ACH-4373 ne vend que des anneaux élevées.Le marchand de guilde.
Les recommandations de guilde servent à acheter uniquement des accessoires élevés.

Recommandations : 
Compte tenu des monnaies utilisées en fonction du vendeur, certaines méthodes sont plus intéressantes que d'autres. Certains vendeurs réclamant 50 boules d'ectoplasme pour un bijou...
Amulette
- Préférer l'achat en McM : 20 Lauriers + 250 tokens McMAnneaux
- Préférer l'achat en token de fractale : 10 reliques immaculéesAccessoires
- Préférer l'achat en recommandation de guilde : 12 recommandations + 5po

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas faux (pour les 2 réponses  ::ninja:: ).
J'ai réedit du coup mais je vais pas y toucher avant une nuit (ou journée, au choix) de sommeil.
Là, j'ai la tête dans quelque chose et c'est pas vraiment le thread  ::P: .

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai fait quelques modifs dans mon précédent message.


 ::ninja::  J'embrouille déjà pure  ::ninja:: 


Je viens de regarder rapidement le document en anglais, je pense que tu va avoir besoin d'un coup de main ^^

----------


## atavus

> Holy shit Pure, c'est excellent. Ce taf de malade. \o/


Vas taffer sur l'extension toi. ::ninja:: 

Sinon beau travail pure. :;):

----------


## lPyl

Ah bah merci bien, moi qui suit pas full stuff, ça va servir \o/

----------


## Tygra

J'avais lu hier soir mais c'était pas fini, on sentait la traduction un peu trop littérale (c'est toujours le cas  :;):  ) et il y avait quelques fautes d'orthographe (c'est toujours le cas  :;):  ).
Mais c'est du grand boulot, bravo !

Maintenant, Monsieur, rendez ce compte à pureCON s'il vous plait  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Por lay fote d'aurtaugrafe, ge ne sui pa rlu lol

Par contre, pour la traduction littérale, c'est le passage avec la notion de contrainte de temps qui te faire dire ça ?
J'essai de pas mettre trop d’anglicisme dans le guide donc expliquer "time gated" en français, je sais pas comment m'y prendre :x.
Après, pour les abréviations PvE / PvP / WvW, on a des abréviations françaises pour ça et je les utilise.

----------


## Sephil

Super guide pure ! J'ai link le thread sur un autre forum pour des potes. Merci pour eux !  ::P: 




> Ah bah merci bien, moi qui suit pas full stuff, ça va servir \o/


Han mais t'étais même pas full exo ? T'es vraiment un plow !  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

Bah non, ça sert à rien l'exo en sPvP :3.

----------


## Tygra

> Par contre, pour la traduction littérale, c'est le passage avec la notion de contrainte de temps qui te faire dire ça ?


Non pas spécialement, c'est plutôt dans l'ensemble, ça fait un peu balai dans le cul, on reconnaît pas ton écriture fluide  :;): 
Mais c'est du chiptoage !

----------


## purEcontact

Bah j'étais parti pour faire une traduction puis ça m'a saoulé donc j'ai changé en cours de route pour faire une adaptation.
J'ai normalement terminé l'adaptation(ça m'aura pris dans les 11h).

Sachant que c'est un document google posté sur reddit, il y a de fortes chances pour que mon adaptation soi obsolète par rapport au document mais je pense que ça servira déjà de base à ceux qui voudront commencer le jeu (ou recommencer) sans avoir à se pencher sur un document anglais.

----------


## blutch2

Un grand merci a toi PurEcontact, tu m'as rappelé certaines choses a savoir pour s'amuser sur Guild Wars 2.  ::): 

Un très bon guide pour débutant aussi.

----------


## Mariska

Je sors de mon lurkage éhonté de ce forum pour dire au nom de la communauté des lurkeurs anonymes un grand merci  ::wub:: 
Joueuse sur GW2 depuis 1 an et demi mais de manière intermittente, ça me permet d'entamer ma phase de monomanie en toute sérénité !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je sors de mon lurkage éhonté de ce forum pour dire au nom de la communauté des lurkeurs anonymes un grand merci 
> Joueuse sur GW2 depuis 1 an et demi mais de manière intermittente, ça me permet d'entamer ma phase de monomanie en toute sérénité !


Ah oui, quand même, premier message quasiment deux ans après s'être inscrite  ::P:

----------


## Mariska

Et encore, c'est parce que j'avais perdu mon mdp sur mon premier compte  ::o:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Super ce guide ! Bien plus pratique que l'original qui est bien trop détaillé (et en anglais...).

C'est dingue tout ce qu'il y a à faire sur ce jeu !

ça tombe bien car j'ai atteint il y a pas longtemps le niveau 80 sur mon second perso (guerrier norn), je l'ai équipé en exotique (le set de la Légion de la Flamme) en faisant des runs donjon et du pvp, et maintenant je me demande un peu quoi faire:
- il faut que je récupère les runes et cachets qui vont bien, mais je ne sais pas trop quel est le meilleur moyen de les obtenir... Une idée, à part les payer au TP ?
- j'ai déjà le 100% exploration sur mon 1er perso, j'hésite à le refaire sur celui-ci, surtout maintenant qu'on n'a plus les maps McM à faire  ::lol:: 
- l'équipement élevé ne me tente pas plus que ça, vu que je n'ai encore jamais fait de fractales...
- je suis tenté par l'arme légendaire par contre, mais je pars de pas grand chose (100 Po en gros, métiers qui vont bien à 400): si je pars là-dedans, le mieux c'est de faire des donjons pour chopper des armes exo à jeter aux toilettes Mystiques ?
- autre truc à faire aussi: équiper mon 1er perso

----------


## purEcontact

1- La majorité des runes et cachets s'obtiennent via RNG ou via des crafts de forge mystique (thread de tatsu pour l'énergie et la soif de sang) ou d'artisanat.

La rune d'érudit coûte moins chère à créer qu'à acheter en ce moment tandis que le cachet de force est dans le cas inverse.
C'est finalement se donner beaucoup de mal à vouloir faire des économies sur des objets que tu ne touchera plus une fois "finalisés".

2- Ça dépend de toi, certains canards sont incapables de faire le 100% explo parce que ça les saoule, d'autres (comme den  ::ninja:: ) peuvent faire plusieurs fois l'exploration à 100%.
Personnellement, je fais une zone à 100% de temps en temps sur un perso quand j'ai rien d'autre à faire mais ça ne m'amuse pas plus que ça : j'estime qu'une fois qu'on a fait le tour de la carte, refaire un tour complet pour découvrir 2 voir 3 nouveautés ne vaut pas le coup.

3- Tu peux commencer à te stuff élevé sans faire de fractal ni que ça te coûte une blinde.
Comme indiquée dans le guide, tu peux récupérer des items via les lauriers ou les recommandations de guilde.

4- Non.
Alors bien sûr, y'a des "cas" comme olih qui récupère plus de 10 précu ou esfir qui s'en fait 2 en 24h mais c'est ni la norme, ni une bonne idée.
Demande à sephil ou tatsu si jeter des armes à la forge est une bonne idée...
Recycle tes armes si elles sont liées au compte, vends les dans le cas contraire et récupère de l'argent pour acheter le précurseur.
Vu les annonces récentes, je te conseil de te concentrer sur les dons à récupérer plutôt que sur le précurseur.

5- C'est pas pour balancer, mais Zepo a joué pendant près de 2 ans en stuff de la chouette  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Kiyo

> - je suis tenté par l'arme légendaire par contre, mais je pars de pas grand chose (100 Po en gros, métiers qui vont bien à 400): si je pars là-dedans, le mieux c'est de faire des donjons pour chopper des armes exo à jeter aux toilettes Mystiques ?


Ça dépend de si tu aimes la loterie, si tu es joueur et donc aussi prêt à perdre. Ce que j'ai fait perso c'est déjà ne pas mettre les exo à la forge, ceux là je les vends (enfin presque toujours  ::ninja:: ). Je fais par contre à l'occasion les world boss ou les sw par exemple : je mets les armes rares, n'importe lesquelles, à la forge et je recycle les armures pour avoir des ectos. Ça permet de tenter sa chance tout en limitant les pertes  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> 1- La majorité des runes et cachets s'obtiennent via RNG ou via des crafts de forge mystique (thread de tatsu pour l'énergie et la soif de sang) ou d'artisanat.
> 
> La rune d'érudit coûte moins chère à créer qu'à acheter en ce moment tandis que le cachet de force est dans le cas inverse.
> C'est finalement se donner beaucoup de mal à vouloir faire des économies sur des objets que tu ne touchera plus une fois "finalisés".
> 
> 2- Ça dépend de toi, certains canards sont incapables de faire le 100% explo parce que ça les saoule, d'autres (comme den ) peuvent faire plusieurs fois l'exploration à 100%.
> Personnellement, je fais une zone à 100% de temps en temps sur un perso quand j'ai rien d'autre à faire mais ça ne m'amuse pas plus que ça : j'estime qu'une fois qu'on a fait le tour de la carte, refaire un tour complet pour découvrir 2 voir 3 nouveautés ne vaut pas le coup.
> 
> 3- Tu peux commencer à te stuff élevé sans faire de fractal ni que ça te coûte une blinde.
> ...


Merci pour tes précisions.
Je vais déjà récupérer les runes/cachets et les bijoux élevés (j'ai déjà l'amulette).
Ensuite pour l'arme, je vais attendre de voir ce qui sort avec l'extension, notamment si on peut récupérer les précus via collections.
En attendant, soit je commence à faire les gifts, soit je me fais une arme élevée...

Pour le stuff élevé, ce que je voulais dire c'est que vu que je ne fais aucun fractal pour le moment, je n'ai aucune utilité de ce stuff. Et avant d'être au niveau 30+ et d'en avoir vraiment besoin, j'ai le temps...




> Ça dépend de si tu aimes la loterie, si tu es joueur et donc aussi prêt à perdre. Ce que j'ai fait perso c'est déjà ne pas mettre les exo à la forge, ceux là je les vends (enfin presque toujours ). Je fais par contre à l'occasion les world boss ou les sw par exemple : je mets les armes rares, n'importe lesquelles, à la forge et je recycle les armures pour avoir des ectos. Ça permet de tenter sa chance tout en limitant les pertes


Etant plutôt poissard de base, je pense que j'ai très peu de chance d'obtenir l'objet désiré de la sorte, mais je tenterai quelques rares pour voir... En tout cas c'est sûr je ne jète pas d'exo !

----------


## 3mo

Guide parfait pour un retour 3 ans après  ::): 

Merci.

----------


## BigGift

*Commencez l'exploration du monde contre monde le plus tôt possible.
Le monde contre monde est composé de cartes "mouvantes".
Les forts, les tours et les camps de ravitaillements passent de main en main.
Il n'y a rien de plus frustrant que d'espérer tomber sur LE moment où le fort qui vous intéresse est aux mains de votre équipe.
Si vous y prenez tôt, vous pourrez tirer parti du changement de côté (de couleur en l’occurrence) et ça vous facilitera grandement la tâche.*

Il ne faudrait pas editer ca? la cartho McM n'etat plus obligatoire pour le 100%

----------


## purEcontact

Je vois pas de quoi tu parles...  ::ninja:: 

C'est édité.

----------


## Graouu

Merci beaucoup purEcontact pour le boulot de dingue, je vais pouvoir me remettre à jour  ::):

----------


## Xur Vinze

Merci pour ce petit guide .... Je me disais justement que j'avais encore plein de chose à faire  ::):

----------


## Tilt

Merci pour ce guide

----------


## Arteis

Coucou les coincoins,

J'ai lu attentivement ce guide mais j'ai toujours plein de question con  :Emo: 
Je viens de ding 80 et j'ai un stuff en carton, pour l'instant je suis en free to play donc j'ai pas accès à l'HV, est-ce que c'est rédhibitoire pour l'exotique ? 

Si je veux directement passé en élevé c'est possible ou je vais trop galérer ? 
C'est toujours d'actualité les recommandations pour les bijoux élevés ?
Y a un intérêt à faire du McM pour le stuff ? 

Bordel je suis un peu perdu entre toutes les monnaies et les "matériaux"  :Emo:

----------


## Sephil

En free to play tu peux oublier l'exo via craft. T'auras besoin de l'HV à un moment ou un autre pour monter le métier.
La première étape c'est un équipement exo via les donjons. Je te conseille de faire CoF (citadelle de la flamme), p1 et 2 une fois par jour jusqu'à avoir ton armure et au moins tes 2 weaponsets.
Pour les bijoux tu peux viser direct l'élevé (lauriers pour l'amulette, reliques fractales immaculées pour les anneaux -> tu peux faire une partie des fractales du premier palier sans résistance à l'agonie, missions de guilde pour les boucles d'oreille).
Pour le reste de l'élevé en f2p malheureusement tu vas être limité par la chance au loot parce que monter un métier de craft 500 et rassembler les matériaux, ça me paraît plutôt compliqué sans HV.
-> pour toi du coup : Random loot de boîtes d'armes et armures en fractales (si tu t'appelles Clem tu peux te faire 3 full stuff en 2 semaines, mais pour le joueur normal c'est assez rare  ::ninja::  ), random loot sur certains world bosses (armes sur tequatl, 2 ou 3 pièces d'armures je sais plus sur la guivre à 3 têtes).

----------


## Arteis

Bon c'est vraiment temporaire le fait de pas avoir d'HV mais c'est vrai que c'est relou, je vais finir par me l'acheter plein pot comme un couillon quand j'en aurai mare  ::ninja:: 

Merci pour les infos je vais viser le lauriers pour l'amulette (rien à faire juste à attendre pour les lauriers c'est ça ?) et les reliques fractales (les fractales c'est des donjons améliorés c'est ça ?)

----------


## urel

Joyeux Ding !

Pour l'exo, non l'HV n'est pas important, ça prend du temps à Farm les compo (principalement l'ori et le bois, plus les compo selon l’inscription/insigne), mais faisable !
Pour l'élevé... c'est autre chose, je passe une partie de mes finances pour acheter direct à l'HV, 300 chutes de soie... c'est lourd (sinon technique à coup de karma et forge mais loooong), après rien n'est impossible, mais c'est ultra long et farm de koréen

Pour le MCM il me semble que tu peux récup l'exo, donc c'est benef (et si les stats sont pas top, tu reconverti à la forge)

----------


## Arteis

Yeah bon je passerai ce soir sur TS pour poser mes whatmille question de noob  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

*mumble

Mais le lundi soir tu trouveras quelques uns d'entre nous sur le chan mario kart  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Je ne sais plus si c'est encore d'actualité (du moins, pour la partie pvp) mais : 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...te-de-conserve

En plus, j'aime bien l'auteur.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Je n'avais jamais réellement fait attention aux différents topics créés par purEcontact (notamment celui-ci  ::ninja:: ). 
Cet homme est fou.  ::o:

----------


## Beanna

La méthode d'acquisition la plus facile pour l'équipement exotique aujourd'hui c'est de passer par l'HV le lundi soir à partir de 23h. C'est en général ce soir-là que la plus grosse partie de la communauté de raiders se connecte pour faire son clear hebdomadaire et chaque boss donne un exotique pour chaque joueur (ça fait 130 au total par groupe), ce qui créé un énorme afflux d'exo quand tous les joueurs ont fini leur raid aux alentours de 23h et balancent tout ça à l'HV pour nettoyer leur inventaire. C'est sur cette plage horaire que les exotiques avec des stats Berserker sont les moins chers par exemple, et vu la popularité des donjons à l'heure actuelle il est plus fiable de farm un peu d'or pour acheter que d'attendre désespérément de remplir un groupe pour CoF (à 20h, un unique groupe pour Story avec un clampin qui risque d'attendre un bon moment...). 

Bien sûr c'est pas l'idéal pour toi, Arteis, vu tes restrictions de joueurs F2P, mais je donne l'astuce tout de même si ça peut aider d'autres joueurs à mettre la main sur des exotiques bon marché.  :;):

----------


## Arteis

Merci pour l'info Beanna au final j'ai pris le jeu avec l'extension du coup je regarderai l'HV parce que pour l'instant c'est 12 PO pièce ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pour de l'exotique ?  ::o: 
Tu cherches quoi comme statistiques ?

Au passage, je t'aurais bien proposé de te craft une armure, mais de ce que j'ai pu voir, c'est beaucoup plus cher que de l'acheter toute faite, non ?

----------


## Arteis

> Pour de l'exotique ? 
> Tu cherches quoi comme statistiques ?
> 
> Au passage, je t'aurais bien proposé de te craft une armure, mais de ce que j'ai pu voir, c'est beaucoup plus cher que de l'acheter toute faite, non ?


Ouais de l'exotique à 12 Po  :tired: 
Je sais pas si je suis le guide de Pur c'est berserk, berserk, berserk, maintenant pourquoi un peu de Valkyrie, enfin je te dis ça mais j'en sais foutrement rien et je ne répète que ce que l'on me dit. 
Merci Lee Tchii mais te tracasse pas, je fais du donjon et de la fratale en mode biclassé boulet/leecheur et quand j'aurais un peu de stuff je passerai directement à l’élevé !

----------


## urel

C'est tous du Yassith/Viper (stuff condi) de toute façon... à part le Gardien en Zerk (selon les benchmark)

----------


## Beanna

> pour l'instant c'est 12 PO pièce ...


Faut surtout pas faire ta recherche avec l'affixe "Berserker" mais directement en filtrant avec les stats, niveau et qualité. Sinon tu n'as que les pièces de craft très cher qui sortent et pas les exotiques "named" qui sont ceux qui drop, avec des stats identiques, mais trois fois moins cher.

----------


## Arteis

Ah bien vu merci pour le tips, faut dire que j'avais pas passé 15 plombes à chercher. 

Mais bon au final je pense que je vais garder mon or, pour l'instant j'ai pas l'impression de galérer, donc je leech un peu en fractal, vu que la moitié du temps il y a soit des gens qui ont l'expérience soit des stuffs abusés pour aider leurs potes. 

Maintenant faut que je fasse un peu le point sur ce qu'il me faut pour craft de l'élevé, parce que je suis un peu paumé si je résume : 

- Faire les quoti
- Allez farm au hall de guilde 
- Attendre tatsu a rata  ::ninja:: 
- Continuer l'histoire de HoT
- Farmer citadelle de la flame P1-P2 pour se stuff exo
- Faire les fractales <20 pour les anneaux élevé
- Se connecter pour les lauriers et le collier élevé

J'ai bon ?

----------


## urel

Farm au hall ?

Pour les anneaux, dos et bijoux ou c'est fractal, tu peux en avoir avec les lauriers, mais les top du top sont ceux des fractales

----------


## mikelion

Farm au Hall, ce sont les spots de récolte.
Les lauriers, je pense que c'est bien pour les matériaux T6.

Sinon pour les quoti, inutile de les faire toutes. Certaines ne sont pas rentables au niveau ratio récompense / temps passé à faire la quoti.

----------


## olih

Nan mais quand il dit "faire les quoti" je pense qu'il veut dire "faire 3 quoti facile pour avoir les 2po". Si non, c'est qu'il a mal écouté  :tired: .
Autrement Arteis, il te manque aussi les missions de guilde une fois par semaine  ::ninja::

----------


## Arteis

> Farm au Hall, ce sont les spots de récolte.
> Les lauriers, je pense que c'est bien pour les matériaux T6.
> 
> Sinon pour les quoti, inutile de les faire toutes. Certaines ne sont pas rentables au niveau ratio récompense / temps passé à faire la quoti.


Oui voilà le farm au hall pour les spots de récoltes !
C'est quoi les matériaux T6 ?  ::unsure::  

Et oui Olih a raison je parlais bien des 3 quoti  ::): 


Sinon c'est normal que le P2 de la citadelle des flammes soit 5 fois plus longs et dur que le P1 ?  ::w00t::

----------


## olih

> Les lauriers, je pense que c'est bien pour les matériaux T6.


Les T4 sont bien aussi.




> Oui voilà le farm au hall pour les spots de récoltes !
> C'est quoi les matériaux T6 ?  
> 
> Et oui Olih a raison je parlais bien des 3 quoti 
> 
> 
> Sinon c'est normal que le P2 de la citadelle des flammes soit 5 fois plus longs et dur que le P1 ?


Les matériaux d'artisanat
En fait pour fabriquer un certain niveau d'objet, il te faut des matériaux d'un certains palier.
-> Si tu veux faire une armure bleue lv20, t'auras besoin de matériaux de palier 1
-> Si tu veux faire une arme/armure lv80 exotique, t'auras besoins de matériaux de palier 6.


Et quand tu voudras faire de l'élevé, t'auras besoin de T2, T3, T4, T5, T6  :tired: .

----------


## Arteis

> Et quand tu voudras faire de l'élevé, t'auras besoin de T2, T3, T4, T5, T6 .


Ah ben c'est pratique et simple tien  :tired: 
Mais du coup je suis tout désapointé il vaut mieux craft le collier avec les lauriers ou du T4-T6 ?  ::huh::

----------


## olih

> Ah ben c'est pratique et simple tien 
> Mais du coup je suis tout désapointé il vaut mieux craft le collier avec les lauriers ou du T4-T6 ?


Les amulettes / anneaux / accessoires élevés NE SE CRAFTENT PAS. Oui le bijoutier est resté coincé au niveau 400.

----------


## urel

Haa je savais pour le hall  ::):  merci j'irai faire un tour !

On doit récupérer quoi comme compo T6 en laurier ?  ::blink:: 
(je pense que j'ai un manque d'optimisation la dessus.. je farm ou HV ..)

----------


## olih

En fait tu peux échanger tes lauriers contre des sacs d'artisanat (au vendeur de laurier) qui vont de T1 à T6.
Un sac vaut 1 laurier et donne 3 matériaux du tiers donnés.

Pour le hall de guilde, si vous n'avez pas HoT, vous pouvez quand même récolter les points de ressources (journalier, lié au compte).
Si vous avez HoT, n'hésitez pas à aller voir le Tavernier (à la taverne) qui vend (pour 0pc) des buff qui durent 24h : ces buffs ne sont pas cumulable entre eux mais vous pouvez en changer quand bon vous semble aussi souvent que vous le voulez -> prenez celui qui correspond à votre activité du moment.

----------


## urel

Merci pour les infos !

Donc récolte quoti dans la résidence et le hall, c'est noté

----------


## olih

> Merci pour les infos !
> 
> Donc récolte quoti dans la résidence et le hall, c'est noté


Si jamais tu as Hot et une quoti de récolte au "Coeur de Maguuma", la récolte dans le hall fonctionne  ::ninja:: .

----------


## urel

Je les trouve paaaas les spot, je suis dans le hall de guilde mais je vois rien...

Oui, même ceux dans la résidence normalement fonctionnent pour la quoti

----------


## olih

> Je les trouve paaaas les spot, je suis dans le hall de guilde mais je vois rien...
> 
> Oui, même ceux dans la résidence normalement fonctionnent pour la quoti

----------


## urel

je suis passé devant j'ai rien vu  ::mellow:: 


[EDIT] Haa ok c'est les hologrammes...

----------

